# Monitor Stand And Desk Organizer



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys,

luckily I made it to finish a small routing project after a long period, since I had to move to another town which took so much time.

It's a desk organizer or stand for a PC monitor. I tried to optimize it for batch production to give it away to friends...






It's really a simple project, but I really would appreciate if you would give me some thoughts what you think about it or about the build.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great. But you will have to start over, the coffee cup is nowhere large enough. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Daniel , thanks for sharing . I swear your the only person I’ve seen on YouTube that actually wears a respirator and safety glasses , good for you  

I like the cutout for propping the phone up, great idea . I may actually use that idea when I build a computer desk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice video, good project.

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, man. Nice and neat. I built one many years ago and it is still in use today. However, your desk is just too neat and clean. Mine looks like a bomb went off.

My thoughts on your project. I think it would be a great project for beginners and experienced folks alike. A nice and useful project.

I like the work table. I guess it is a Fe$tool MFT. The holes are great. Mine looks similar so I can relate to all of your work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the video Daniel, nice job.


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work Daniel , thanks for sharing . I swear your the only person I’ve seen on YouTube that actually wears a respirator and safety glasses , good for you
> 
> I like the cutout for propping the phone up, great idea . I may actually use that idea when I build a computer desk


Thanks Rick 

Yes you re right, I am the only person on YT who wears safety stuff even at times when no safety is needed PP. I already thought it looks funny wearing it all the time during the vid  But I just got into the habit of doing so  because my sensitive loungs like it


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for your comment Mike,



MT Stringer said:


> Good job, man. Nice and neat. I built one many years ago and it is still in use today. However, your desk is just too neat and clean. Mine looks like a bomb went off.


Luckily I could borrow a desk for the vid, otherwise no one could have found the stand on my loaded own desk :grin:



> My thoughts on your project. I think it would be a great project for beginners and experienced folks alike. A nice and useful project.


Yes you are right, I just build it for my own use and as a giveaway for some friends. Templates enable batch processing....



> I like the work table. I guess it is a Fe$tool MFT. The holes are great. Mine looks similar so I can relate to all of your work.


The Worktable is custom made with 20mm holes. Usually I use my Fe$tool bench clamps which are way more handier than those I used in the vid. The bench has a Kreg plate with a Trition TRA001 included, you can attach 2 fences...

I also like your bench it looks great!


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice design, well-executed build and great video - a winner.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Daniel80 said:


> Thanks Rick
> 
> Yes you re right, I am the only person on YT who wears safety stuff even at times when no safety is needed PP. I already thought it looks funny wearing it all the time during the vid  But I just got into the habit of doing so  because my sensitive loungs like it


Well it’s about time someone set a good example , as it’s way overdue . If I wasn’t a fugly short fat bald broke guy , I’d be doing YouTube videos too, just to show the younger generation proper safety practices.

I was recently taking to a welder in town who lost part of his vision due to grinding some steel without safety glasses . I was just blown away that anyone would even consider that :|


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Daniel80 said:


> Thanks for your comment Mike,
> 
> The Worktable is custom made with 20mm holes. Usually I use my Fe$tool bench clamps which are way more handier than those I used in the vid. The bench has a Kreg plate with a Trition TRA001 included, you can attach 2 fences...
> 
> I also like your bench it looks great!


 @Daniel80 - those clamps are too rich for my blood so I modified some cheep Harbor Freight clamps. It's nice to have a friend with a welding machine! :grin:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it but it would not work for me. I have to move the monitor closer to me when working on grayscale designs as my arms are not long enough to reach the touch screen.


----------

